# USA Mantis Reports: latest specimen you've found.



## Orin (Nov 13, 2009)

I found a nice female Chinese mantis on the 10th of November in northern Ohio. We've had quite a few hard frosts and freezes and I was surprised to see her sitting on a bush next to the garage.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2009)

That is surprising. I saw one in the yard earlier this week prior to the foot of rain we got.


----------



## ismart (Nov 13, 2009)

I found two narrow-winged females, and one chinese female on sat 11-07-09.

I don't think we have had our first frost just yet, but i could be mistaken?

Oh, i live in the bronx.


----------



## elf run1 (Nov 15, 2009)

well just a while ago we found a female chinese mantis in a field next to a fence plus like 3 ooths she looks nice plump and ready to lay ooths she seems really healthy and active ~elf(central united states)


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2009)

Went out today and found five chinese females. Also saw several narrow wing ooths and an untold number of chinese ooths.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm still finding female Carolinas in the yard. We have had one frost here (Georgia). The funny thing is, still no males. I know they are out there somewhere but I went all summer without finding a male carolina.

Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to date 17 females from outsid and one male, no two, one died. Last year when we had snow, our first good snow, I was outside looking for ooths and came across ;more than one female laying ooths, I posted it somewhere on here. A lot of people think they die when it gets cold, but until it is cold for a while, I find they are just like some other insects, they are still around as long as some warm weather pops up. Hard to believe, but as Orin said, it has been cold here, I am about 16 miles from him if that and the other night it dropped to 21F here.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I went to a paleo-atlatl competition today at a local archery range - my first two throws rocked then it all went south  When I was not throwing or working on my woven reed quiver, I was looking for ootheca and, to my amazement, I actually found one! Then I kept looking and found 5 already hatched ones. They all look like stagmomantis to me.

Anyways, I really scoured the trees (oak mostly) and interestingly, I found all of them at a level 2 feet above my head where I had to stretch and stand on tippy toes to find them.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 15, 2009)

Just found an adult female Carolina today.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Just found an adult female Carolina today.


If you find a chinese male let me know. That's what I went out to find yesterday but only found females. I want to try to see if I can get offspring from mating with a virgin female narrow wing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

Two days ago i found a adult florida bark (first adult female i have found in the wild!!!).


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 16, 2009)

In my very best _Napoleon Dynamite_ voice, Chase..."Lucky"!

_Mantis religiosa_ adult female and male on the same night here in Oregon, mid-September.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 16, 2009)

I went walking in a local so. cal botanical garden today and saw 4 mantids! I was looking for s. californica but instead I saw only s. limbata.

All 4 were females on rose blooms. 3 were a beautiful brown morph I have not found among my captive bred ones that looked very much like rose stems. I actually saw one catch and eat a bee which was cool. I left them alone to finish their lives in peace and freedom, but I did find a nice little ooth!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

Peter said:


> In my very best _Napoleon Dynamite_ voice, Chase..."Lucky"!_Mantis religiosa_ adult female and male on the same night here in Oregon, mid-September.


lol, forgot to say before the female i found a male that i din't keep guess i should have.....


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> If you find a chinese male let me know. That's what I went out to find yesterday but only found females. I want to try to see if I can get offspring from mating with a virgin female narrow wing.


Will do.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> If you find a chinese male let me know. That's what I went out to find yesterday but only found females. I want to try to see if I can get offspring from mating with a virgin female narrow wing.


I have a nice new male Rick, at least he looks new, all shaven and shorn!


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have a nice new male Rick, at least he looks new, all shaven and shorn!


I can't believe I can't find one. &lt;_&lt; Feel silly buying one.


----------



## elf run1 (Nov 22, 2009)

the chinese i found last weekend the 15th i belive laid an ooth today im not sure if ooth is fertile since it was wild caught.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember last year finding a female in mid november, very cold at that time, she died a few days later.


----------

